# Coyote Hunting during these weather conditions.



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Man these last few days it has been looking like Spring outside. The water is flowing and things are muddy.

More to the point, is it worth trying to call Coyotes under these weather conditions? I am quite sure I can find a place where I could get set up without turning into a mud ball, but is it going to be worth it?

Thanks

Larry


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

it would be a great idea. as it warms up more small animals come out causing the coyotes to get out and hunt. it's like spring here in ontario to.


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

It can be done we caled one in this morning, not so hungry maybe just currios as to what was going on. later sets produced nothing.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

That and the fact that they are all out looking for the ladies or men for that matter so they should be on the prowl you just need to play what they want to hear.


----------

